# Help with Turbo 35 GFX



## bigiron2005 (Dec 12, 2004)

Just bought a new turbo 35 gfx last night and can't figure a thing out with the vague directions that came with it. Is there a better manual available anywhere? nothing on CE's website more than what it came with. Please help!! This should be easier than setting up a new oval car. Thanks!!


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

What is it that you're trying to figure out?


----------



## 1M (Sep 25, 2001)

The best directions are on the bottom of the screen. They scroll across, Just push in the dial, high light what ever you need to know more about. It will get easier the more you use it. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Also, don't forget about the PAGE button!!!!

Use it a few times and You'll love it!


----------



## bigiron2005 (Dec 12, 2004)

*????*

how does it know the difference between Ni-CD and Ni-Mh ?
How does it know how many cells ?
When I press start, The unit keeps restarting every couple of seconds, the Mah will start over as well as the seconds of charge. This happens everytime I try to charge a pack


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

The # cells is used for Discharge mode only.
The GFX has some preset NiMH & NiCd modes, they are labeled that way.

The only difference is the the peak voltage.


----------



## mproy (Oct 9, 2003)

Here is what I figured out (limited experience):

1. for charging you will need to specify AMP and peak detect treshold
2. for discharge you will specify AMP and number of cells.
3. for motor run you will specify VOLT and seconds
4. Cycle will use the charge and discharge settings plus quantity of cycles and cool down period

On a T35 Stealth you can save/load 3 settings

According to smc-racing.com and tqcells.com .03mv is the way to go with 4 cells nimh and .9 cutoff for discharge.

Now, what I'd like to know is how / what people use for the 2nd and third charge rates/pauses.

M.P.


----------



## bigiron2005 (Dec 12, 2004)

*getting somewhere now*

does the preset settings tell the charger what type of battery I'm charging? I'm worried about the cell count being wrong?
What about the charger constantly starting and stopping on it's own every few seconds? It keeps starting over and I am sure I have good connections everywhere and my Power supply is putting out 14.1 volts. ????


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Type of cell & cell count don't have anything to do with CHARGE mode.

However, the starting and stopping is strange.

If not solved by Monday, contact CE, they will take care of ANY issues you may have.

Mike & Jim @ CE are great guys and have some of the best customer service in the biz.

Have you checked all of your fuses?


----------

